
Pixelworm – A tool to help match your code with your design - manidep
http://www.pixelworm.io
======
manidep
Hello everyone, We are very excited to be announcing the launch of Pixelworm!
Pixelworm is a developer tool that compares the interface you have just coded
with the sketch file you were given for reference and lists out every
difference between the two, there and then. You won’t be hearing from your
designer colleagues again, nor will you be forced to reopen a screen you
completed days, maybe weeks ago because of minor discrepancies that were
caught in the design QA phase. Pixelworm has you covered in misplaced
components, off color elements, font size and style differences, and more. And
it does so in an easy to use interface crafted similar to other project
management and issue tracker applications. With Pixelworm helping you make
sure your interface is coded and assembled exactly the way it was handed over
to you, you will not only save time but will move onto the next step in your
project with peace of mind. Take a look at at:
[www.pixelworm.io]([http://www.pixelworm.io](http://www.pixelworm.io)) Our
producthunt launch:
[www.producthunt.com/posts/pixelworm]([https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pixelworm](https://www.producthunt.com/posts/pixelworm))

